# Un message pour Annie



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2011)

Comme vous avez sans doute pu le constater, un des plus anciens membres du forum, est atteint de la terrible maladie d'Alzheimer.

Oublis fréquents, et nocturnes, non reconnaissances des proches, désorientation font désormais partie de son quotidien.

Mais, aux côtés de notre Annie Giramok, nous sommes là, bien présents. Même si elle ne sait plus qui nous sommes. Aidons-le, tendons lui la main. Un petit mot, une douceur. Un câlin (même si elle pique).

Rien n'est plus précieux pour elle. Merci à vous.


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2011)

Pour que, au moins, malgré ses absences, ses nuits soient douces...







On est là; courage à ceusses qui s'en occupent au quotidien...


----------



## Amok (20 Janvier 2011)

C'est qui, Amok ? :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Janvier 2011)

Ce fût un violet, mais aujourd'hui il s'oublie.


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour que, au moins, malgré ses absences, ses nuits soient douces...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu oublies le principal !


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2011)

ombre malheureuse ?

j'ai un doute...


Et vous comptez réveiller l'ancien comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2011)

Ouais, vert, violet, rouge - l'Amok est une sorte de SCF (sans couleur fixe) errant sur le forum en poussant son petit caddie plein des sacs poubelles d'une gloire passée et en grande partie oubliée d'où s'échappent parfois des remarques acerbes (et à croates aussi) qui ne terrifient plus grand monde, mais on fait semblant, on a pitié...

Et les infâme créature nuisibles de ces lieux passent en riant de ses pauvres efforts !

Ô triste destin !
Ô profonde déchéance !

Aujourd'hui, l'Amok au caddie n'a pu dupper troll, il est vide et abandonné, une vraie épave.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour que, au moins, malgré ses absences, ses nuits soient douces...



Sans oublier de quoi s'appuyer et ne pas trébucher dans la journée.


----------



## Amok (20 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sans oublier de quoi s'appuyer et ne pas trébucher dans la journée.



Comment dit-on ? Ah oui :  "_L'hôpital qui se fout de la charité_" ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, l'Amok au caddie n'a pu dupper troll, il est vide et abandonné, une vraie épave.



Gribouille avait même, un temps, pensé à m'empailler. Mais le taxidermiste a pensé que la peau ne résisterait pas (non plus) et cette admirable idée n'a pas eue de suite... :rateau:
(Sinon, je vois que tu suis assidument la méthode vert-mot de P77 )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, vert, violet, rouge



Je me souviens même de l'époque glorieuse à laquelle, suite aux couinements de l'Olitec 56 K, je pouvais fébrilement poster en bleu. Notez qu'à l'époque il n'y avait ni vert, ni violet, ni rouge vu que le forum se résumait à trois sujets effroyablement techniques. A tout casser nous devions être 50 membres + le bot de Mackie. :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2011)

Amok a dit:


> C'est qui, Amok ? :rose:



Kate! Amok Kate!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Amok Kate!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2011)

Amok a dit:


> C'est qui, Amok ? :rose:


Nioube !


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> Nioube !



c'est qui DocEvil ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2011)

Franchement, ce fil, on dirait toutes ces tournées actuelles, dans les salles des fêtes de province, avec tout un tas de vieilles gloires 80's dedans...
Vous voyez ?

Me demande lequel fait Desireless.


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>



évidement  l'Amok co Cadix a les yeux de velour


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> évidement  l'Amok co Cadix a les yeux de velour




purée, si j'avais déposé cette expression tu me devrais de l'argent au lieu de l'inverse !


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> purée, si j'avais déposé cette expression tu me devrais de l'argent au lieu de l'inverse !



J'me suis toujours méfiée des gens qui disent purée en lieu et place d'un bon vieux pitain.


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> pitain.



ou ça ?


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'me suis toujours méfiée des gens qui disent purée en lieu et place d'un bon vieux pitain.




je me suis toujours méfié des bretonnes !
pis chez moi, on ne dit pas "pitain" mais "BRIN !!"  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'me suis toujours méfiée des gens qui disent purée en lieu et place d'un bon vieux pitain.



Et ceux qui disent "saperlipopette" ?


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et ceux qui disent "saperlipopette" ?



Ah nan, saperlipopette, ça va. Une petite touche d'humour désuet dans l'emploi, en général quand le sujet n'est pas vraiment énervé, juste emmêlé dans les deux trois trucs qui viennent de lui tomber sur la gueule.

Purée, c'est pour les bigot(te)s qui craignent l'enfer, de ceux que j'ai croisés jadis dans des endroits un p'tit peu catholiques  et bien peu recommandables.


Sur ce, j'ai une vie sociale et des gens pas bigots du tout qui attendent mes conversations.
J'en reste là, donc.


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Sur ce, j'ai une vie sociale et des gens pas bigots du tout qui attendent mes conversations.


- Hippies ?!...
- Poissonniers ?!...
- Propriétaires terriens ?!...
- Ton frère ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)

Des goélands ?


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> - Hippies ?!...
> - Poissonniers ?!...
> - Propriétaires terriens ?!...
> - Ton frère ?!...



Hippies ! Avec des dreads, en plus.

Et oui, tu peux rigoler.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Hippies ! Avec des dreads, en plus.
> 
> Et oui, tu peux rigoler.



Il y a des voyages en Corse qui se perdent !


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> ur ce, j'ai une vie sociale et des gens pas bigots du tout qui attendent mes conversations.
> J'en reste là, donc.



on dirait une phrase de mon coloc&#8230; aka Roberto Vendez !   
(je te vanne Vixente, si tu lis et j'ai bien le droit)

pis chez moi, petit avantage, ya pas de bigots, on dit "brin!" ça veut juste dire merde&#8230; et m'fais pas braire !


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> on dirait une phrase de mon coloc aka Roberto Vendez !
> (je te vanne Vixente, si tu lis et j'ai bien le droit)
> 
> pis chez moi, petit avantage, ya pas de bigots, on dit "brin!" ça veut juste dire merde et m'fais pas braire !



il y a que dans les forums modo que l'on peu braire sur les posteurs


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> il y a que dans les forums modo que l'on peu braire sur les posteurs



toi, tu parleras jamais picard rien à faire !
normand, t'as essayé ? genre le cauchois ? (ah non, c'est limite du normand mélangé au picard)


bon et sinon le vieux il devient quoi ? 74 ans ça fait quand même


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon et sinon le vieux il devient quoi ? 74 ans ça fait quand même



Si tu traines parfois dans les sujets un poil polémiques, tu peux le croiser parfois. Il a juste changé de pseudo depuis ton départ !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Si tu traines parfois dans les sujets un poil polémiques, tu peux le croiser parfois. Il a juste changé de pseudo depuis ton départ !



ah LUI ? ah non, je m'en moque. Depuis que tu as tué Aricosec, il n'y a plus plus vieux que toi mon chéri !


----------



## kisbizz (24 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah LUI ? ah non, je m'en moque. Depuis que tu as tué Aricosec, il n'y a plus plus vieux que toi mon chéri !



voilà un bel craneur !!!!
parce que il a 2 ou 3 ans de moins que les "vieux" qu'il se  croit un jeunot


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> voilà un bel craneur !!!!
> parce que il a 2 ou 3 ans de moins que les "vieux" qu'il se  croit un jeunot



ah non, j'ai 2à ou 30 ans de mois qu'Amok voire 200 ou 300 ans, je ne sais plus, il est si vieux !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> on dirait une phrase de mon *coloc*&#8230; aka *Roverto Bendez* !



Ah ouais ; quand même...
Et du coup, tu réclames rien, tu obtiens tant... Et t'as pas mal au cul le matin ?...


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ouais ; quand même...
> Et du coup, tu réclames rien, tu obtiens tant... Et t'as pas mal au cul le matin ?...



moins que lorsque nous étions ensemble :rose:  :love: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2011)

Zut ! Je ne sais plus ce que je voulais dire. :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah LUI ? ah non, je m'en moque. Depuis que tu as tué Aricosec, il n'y a plus plus vieux que toi mon chéri !


En fait c'était une seule personne Aricosec, Amok et Mamyblue. Aricosec était le profil MacG enregistré par défaut dans son trousseau d'accès. 
Quand Amok avait bouffé son épargne DHEA avant la retombée des intérêts, dès qu'il avait décidé de battre le capitaine Haddock dans le crabe au pinces d'or, dès qu'il n'avait pas eus son assistance masturbatoire &#8212; un tire lait à piles &#8212; barbotté à un gKatarn tout aussi sénile qui pensait avoir convolé avec R2D2, il était incapable de pouvoir s'identifier sous le pseudo Amok. 
Il y avais eus des tentatives de sa part de re-créer son profile Amok, étant persuadé n'être jamais venus sur le site auparavant. C'est comme cela que l'on as eus brièvement des tentatives d'avortements pour avatars débiles malformés voir siamois, comme "Bartok, Grabok, Momok, Affok, Sir MacAbrok, Mabrok, A-Flok, Frok, TataMok, Rantanplamok..."
Pour le passage Mamyblue, c'est juste par fantasmagorie sodomite qu'il l'avait créé. 
Les vieux, on devrait les tuer à la naissance...


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2011)

C't'une erreur d'aiguillage, cuilà, alors ?!...


----------



## 'chon (27 Janvier 2011)

..... .....
​


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> un gKatarn qui pensait avoir convolé avec R2D2



Erreur : il a _réellement_ convolé avec R2D2 ! Enfin, un baril de lessive peint couleur argent dans lequel un modérateur facétieux avait placé un récepteur muni d'une sortie son. Mackie s'occupait des dialogues (il parle comme il écrit).
La scène navrante s'est déroulée dans la salle de repos des modérateurs, un soir de garde.
Je tiens à préciser que le trooper n'avait pas bu, ce qui est bien le pire.


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2011)

enfin, il venait quand même de boire le contenu de sa poche d'une seule gorgée ce qui équivaut à une bonne bouteille de vodka vu l'alcool persistant dans ses urines&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2011)

Je ne me souviens pas 














































/me pense qu'Alzeihmer est bien pratique parfois


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2011)

/me pense que le trooper amnésique devrait arrêter d'accuser HAL Zheimer comme ça et devrait aller foutre une paire de baffes à petit_louis


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me pense qu'Alzeihmer est bien pratique parfois


 
Ouais.
Y parait.
Sauf que je ne sais pas m'en servir, j'ai oublié comment on fait.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> /me pense que le trooper amnésique devrait arrêter d'accuser HAL Zheimer comme ça et devrait aller foutre une paire de baffes à petit_louis



Bonne idée çà  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bonne idée çà  :love:



Attention à ne pas confondre avec les 2BeRoots


----------

